# Dissappearing betta. The saga continues...



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Where's Fish Jerky?!?!?!









Find out here:
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y2...3ADC0B0-1728-000001C6B7681034_zps19015f6a.mp4


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Thats too funny! I have a fish who likes to dig in the gravel... Scares me to death when I cant find him!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That is way to small. It could have jumped or hiding in the plants. Heating that thing is hard plus little excerise is not healthy and look at the water.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Never mind found out that is only temparly not permanent.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Never mind found out that is only temparly not permanent.


Chocolate, I appreciate that you acknowledged that you jumped to some conclusions.

Perhaps in the future you might consider saying something like "Aokashi, you have done a great job saving this fish's life. I am very concerned about betta fish and sometimes I Go on auto pilot when I see a tank size that triggers me."

Thanks for your love of bettas and for reading and considering this suggestion. I made it bc you said you wanted to Expand your communication skills.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it's ok XD choclate meant well. She's making great progress too


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

There he is....to cute !!!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

RandyTheBettaFish said:


> Thats too funny! I have a fish who likes to dig in the gravel... Scares me to death when I cant find him!


he's a mole! XD


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

aokashi said:


> he's a mole! XD


LOL Thats going to be his new nickname! Phantom the mole fish. Love it haha


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Awwwh...

Is that black thing under the tank a heating pad??


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

aokashi said:


> it's ok XD choclate meant well. She's making great progress too


Very true she always means well and has applied her intense concentration to her interactions with other members!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> Awwwh...
> 
> Is that black thing under the tank a heating pad??


yup, But he'll have to go into my 2.5 soon in a breeder net or something. (he's going to hate it) 

the mat is barely keeping the temperature at 80 these days 

I can let him back in after the landlord turns the heating on...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am a he. I have been seeing two thesrpist each week for my asperger syndrome.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

/lisp anxiety anger issues and ADHD.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol, he was like "Mommy, 5 more minutes"


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I am a he. I have been seeing two thesrpist each week for my asperger syndrome.


Oh my bad!

It's good that you have a support team!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah it is good. For some reason anti depression or anxiety and other drugs always have bad side effects on me.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow. I didn't think betta fish will hide. Maybe they're shy.:lol:


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD he's not hiding oO he just find the bottom of his tank comfier XD it issss warmer down there because of the heating pad placement, that's probably why!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That is a good reason.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

He's just like Neptune! I swear some bettas have to seek out the most uncomfortable places to drape themselves over/under/into and take a nap.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I want to fishnap Jerky. He's so cute GAH how can you stand it?


----------

